# M9a3



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey all, just wanted to share my thoughts on the M9A3. I've been a fan of the M9/92 series of pistols for a long time. I never bought one because of the original grip. The width, and the swell in the back just never worked well for me. When I first saw the new A3 model, I noticed a big change in the grip design. I finally got a chance to shoot one, and was thrilled. It's an M9 with a 1911ish grip! Soft shooting, very accurate (more than me), totally fun to shoot. So, I bought one. Really, really happy with this new generation of the M9. It has the things I've liked a for a long time, with a grip that works perfect for me. For those that like the old grip style - the new one comes with a wrap around hogue grip to make it feel similar to before. Also, the new mags are 17rnd. Here are some photos:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!

I've had mine since December. It is my favorite of all my Berettas.

I use the Hogue conversion grip to have the old style grip, however...

Have you tried it with that yet?


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've had mine since December. It is my favorite of all my Berettas.
> 
> ...


I did. It was better than the original fit, but the bump on the bottom back still bothered me a little. I may give it a try again @ some point.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've had mine since December. It is my favorite of all my Berettas.
> 
> ...


By the way, how many rounds have you put through yours already?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

prez said:


> By the way, how many rounds have you put through yours already?


I have only had a chance to hit the range 2x with it. I'm always buying some new gun, so I try to spread out the range trips to different guns. I have about 350 rounds thru it


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I have only had a chance to hit the range 2x with it. I'm always buying some new gun, so I try to spread out the range trips to different guns. I have about 350 rounds thru it


Gotcha. I went out today and put 150 rounds through it. I would have kept going, but apparently that's all the ammo I brought with me. :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I shot 150 rounds thru my HK P2000 today.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I shot 150 rounds thru my HK P2000 today.


Nice! That's a .40 right? How do you like it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

prez said:


> Nice! That's a .40 right? How do you like it?


No, it is a 9mm. I really like the gun. I owned one a few years back, and after I sold it, I missed it. Ive owned 10 HKs over the years - the P2000 is my favorite.

I bought this one in Feb of 2015. It is my main carry gun. I moved from a Shield I had carried for 3.5 years to the HK. It carries more rounds, and I prefer DA/SA guns for self defense anyway.

I have about 800 rounds thru this one


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

For all you guys who own the A3...YOU SUCK! LOL, just a joke...please don't ban me, I like this forum! Nice Prez and Shipwreck! I am really really really GREEN with envy! :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell, I want a 2nd one soon!!


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> For all you guys who own the A3...YOU SUCK! LOL, just a joke...please don't ban me, I like this forum! Nice Prez and Shipwreck! I am really really really GREEN with envy! :smt1099


BAN!! 
It's a really good shooter, I am enjoying it.


----------

